# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دعوة الأخوات الى دورة لتعلم الانجليزية عبر السماع

## أمة القادر

بسم الله و الحمد لله و صلى الله و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد سيد ولد آدم و خير معلم و على آله أجمعين و بعد 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
حياكن الله أخواتي الفاضلات  
قد اطلعت سابقا على موضوع في هذا المجلس المبارك ـ مجلس طالبات العلم ـ يخص تعلم اللغة الانجليزية، كان مقدمة ذلك و الداعي له هو طلب احدى أخواتنا المباركات الحريصات على الدعوة الى الله ـ اختنا الهجرة ـ، ثم أعقبت الطلب بعض الدروس التي قدمتها اختنا الفاضلة محبة الفضيلة رعاها الله، و قد جئتكم بما هو مظنة رفعة الهمة و زيادة التحصيل، فقد وافقت احدى اخواتنا الفاضلات على تقديم دورة في هذه اللغة عن طريق السماع لأنه أدعى لتثبيت التلقي، على أن يكون ذلك في برنامج " Skype " و تقوم الفكرة على جانبين : ابتدائي يتضمن المبادئ العامة للغة و آخر يتبعه يتناول مجال الدعوة الى الله. 
فعلى أخواتي الراغبات في الالتحاق بالدورة التي ستبدأ ـ باذن الله و عونه ـ يوم الأحد المقبل الموافق ل : 9 ذو القعدة 1431. تسجيل رغبتهن في هذه الصفحة. 
أيام الدورة و توقيتها : يومي الأحد و الثلاثاء من كل أسبوع ـ باذن الله ـ بعد صلاة العصر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. 
بوركتن و بورك سعيكن للخير 
و الله الموفق و هو الهادي الى سواء السبيل

----------


## أم نور الهدى

بسم الله ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيك غاليتي ..
أسأل الله لكن التوفيق و السداد .. آمين آمين

----------


## بنت الاسلام م

جزاكن الله خيرا ولكن ياريت يكون في موعد صباحي اي يوم من يوم السبت الى الاربعاء

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

معكم ان شاء الله، أتمنى أن يكون صباحا

----------


## الرأي الآخر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، بوركت أختي أمة القادر، والموعد مناسب لي تماما، وأتمنى عدم تغييره.
أنا عندي معرف في سكايب هل أدخل بمعرفي أو أعمل معرف جديد، شاكرة لك إتاحة هذه الفرصة للمعرفة.

----------


## ندى بن حاجب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكر الله سعيكم في هذا العمل وجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم 

عندي طلب بسيط ياريت يكون موعه الدوره من بعد صلاه العشاء 

لان البعض يكون مرتبط في المساء لكي تعم الفائده للجميع 

وجزاكم الله الف خير مع اني كنت اتمنى ان اتعلم اللغه الانجليزيه

----------


## أمة القادر

السلام عليكم
أخواتي الفاضلات أم نور الهدى، بنت الإسلام م، راجية الفردوس الأعلى، الراي الآخر و الاخت ندى 
بارككن الله و أعلى مقامكن و شكر لكن تواجدكن على هذه الصفحة و بعد

فما يخص التوقيت أخواتي فالذي يناسب الأخت المعلمة هو بعد العصر هكذا اُخبرت مبدئيا و هناك توافت في رغبة الاخوات فالله ييسر لكن جميعا 
و أما مكان اجتماعنا باذن الله و توفيقه فهو كما ذكرنا انفا السكايب و يكفيكن اخاوتي باذن الله معرفكن السابق، على أن يتم سماع الصوت باذن الله مسبقا للتأكد و علّكن تراعين الحاجة الى ذلك.
قد نضطر الى تأخير الانطلاقة الى اسبوع آخر لحين اجتماع العدد و اكتمال التنظيم .. فجزاكن الله خيرا بلغن الدعوة لاخواتكن الثقات ..
و الخاص متاح لمن تريد التواصل لاجل الدورة

و الله الموفق و الهادي الى سواء السبيل.

----------


## ندى بن حاجب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا جديده على الموقع ياريت تبلغوني وين مكان الدوره وين موقع الخاص 

شكر الله سعيكم

----------


## أمة القادر

السلام عليكم
أختي ندى الخاص نقصد به الرسائل الخاصة، ما عليك الا الضغط على الاسم المراد التواصل معه فتجدين خيار ارسال رسالة خاصة باركك الله. 
و المكان الذي تقام فيه اشارنا الى انه السكايب فالتي ترغب ترسل إلينا بمعرفها.
وفقكن الله .

----------


## الرأي الآخر

لما عزمت على إرسال رسالة لك على الخاص من أجل المشاركة في سكايب الخاص بتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية، فوجئت أنه يجب أن تكون مشاركاتي عشرين فما فوق لذا كتبت هذا الرد لتبلغ بها مشاركاتي عشرين وأرسل لك معرفي على سكايب...
شكرا مرة أخرى "أمة القادر".

----------


## أمة القادر

و شكر الله لكم اختي الرأي الآخر
و قد تم الرد بوركتم
 ننتظر الهمم العالية من باقي اخواتنا 
وفقكن الله لما يحب و يرضاه

----------


## الرأي الآخر

أتمنى أن نبدأ من اليوم، ولو كان العدد قليلا، صدقيني نجاحنا سيغري الأخريات بالاشتراك، جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الرأي الآخر

يا أمة القادر أشكر لك مبادرتك، كما أشكر للمعلمة تعاونها معنا، ولي رجاء أن لا نؤجل الدرس لأي سبب فإذا لم تكن المعلمة موجودة نتدرب  على المحادثة

----------


## خزامى

الله يعطيكم العافية فكرة جدا روووعة
أسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا 
ولا يحرمكم الأجر أخيتي..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

فكرة جيدة ما شاء الله
لكن وجدت تضاربا في الوقت ، أو بالأحرى ، أريد معرفة الوقت المحدد بالضبط ، كي أحسب فارق التوقيت بين الجزائر وبينكم ، يعني بالساعة ، بعد العصر يعني متى ؟
ثم اريد أن أرعف هل ستبدأن بالأوليات السهلة ، أم تبدأ معلمتنا في المحادثة المبسطة ؟ أو ماذا ؟ 
يا رب يساعدني التوقيت لألتحق بكم أخواتي .

----------


## أمة القادر

بسم الله و الحمد لله

الاخت الفاضلة خزامى جزاكم الله خير و بارك فيكم
الاخت الكريمة أمة الوهاب .. التوقيت كما اشرنا هو بعد العصر بتوقيت مكة نقصد بعد أداء الصلاة بوقت يسير .. و احسبي الفارق و يمكنك معرفة وقت صلاة العصر بتوقيت مكة .. و أما الذي نبدأ به فقد أشرنا بوضوح اليه في نص الدعوة و لكم يا كريمة نعيد فنقول نبدأ بالقواعد المبسطة ..و الله ييسر التحاقكم .
و الله الموفق و الهادي الى سواء السبيل .. 

ملاحظة : بعون الله و توفيقه نبدأ يوم الثلاثاء من هذا الاسبوع .. يعني يوم غد اذا لم تكن موانع.. و التوفيق من الله

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

ممكن أعرف الطريقة..أريد أشترك معكم كيييييييف أرجوووووووووكم..  أنا عامية في التعامل مع النت...ياااارب من ترد علي تجزيها جناااااان الفردوس بغير حساااب..

----------


## أمة القادر

الاخت الفاضلة  مزن
حياكم الله و بارككم
الحقيقة قمت بالشرح .. عليك تحميل البرنامج المذكور في الاعلى اي : " سكايب" ثم اجعلي لك معرف فيه .. و اذا اردت أمر غير هذا فاخبريني كيف يمكنني مساعدتك أو تواصلي معي في الخاص أو بالطريقة التي فيها يسر عليك .. بارك الله فيك و سددك

----------


## الرأي الآخر

شكرا جزيلا أمة القادر وأنا بانتظار الموعد بشوق
لأتعلم ولأتعرف على أخواتي في الله
جزاك الله خيرا وكل من أعان على نجاح المشروع...

----------


## تلميذة نحو

السلام عليكم
لم أستطع التواصل عبر الخاص لأن مشاركاتي فقط 10 مشاركات
أعرف اللغة الإنجليزية بشكل مقبول وأحب أن أتطور أكثر مع داعيات في الله
أعرف التوقيت وعندي البرنامج والمعرف لكن كيف أجتمع معكن ؟

----------


## تلميذة نحو

شكرا على حسن الظن بي أختنا الكريمة 
وقد قمت بإضافتك هناك
بقي أن أراقب هذه الصفحة حتى تتفقوا على توقيت معين ومن ثم نبدأ 
أحسن الله إليك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## تلميذة نحو

السلام عليكم

هل تم الاتفاق على الوقت؟

----------


## أمة القادر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بسم الله و الحمد لله

أخواتي الفاضلات حياكن الله و حفظكن 
أريد اعلامكن أن الدورة قد انطلقت بحمد الله و منه ـ نسأله سبحانه أن يتمّ علينا نعمته  ـ و التوقيت لمن سألت من الاخوات فهو 4:30 عصرا بتوقيت مكة يعني أخرناه لما بعد صلاة العصر بمدة زمنية .. ليومي الأحد و الثلاثاء كما اسلفنا الذكر.
و أنوه الى أمر هام و أستميح الأخوات عذرا الى نقل الدورة الى برنامج اخر اسمه " الانسبيك " و ذلك بسبب صعوبات في اتصال بعض اخواتنا عن طريق السكايب .. و هذا رابطه للتحميل :

http://www.inspeak.com/index.php?APP...odule=download

ما عليكن الا الضغط على زر التحميل .

اخترنا هذا البرنامج لاحتوائه على غرف صوتية يسهل علينا استخدامها للغاية المطلوبة. و هي تحوي بعض الغرف الاسلامية العلمية أهمها غرفة أهل السنة و الجماعة التي يشرف عليها فضيلة الشيخ : وحيد ابن عبد السلام بالي 

فنرجو من الاخوات المهتمات أن يشتركن في البرنامج و الخاص بيننا للتواصل..

أما أختي تلميذة نحو فلم اتلق منك يا فاضلة أية دعوة باركك الله

حفظكن الله و سددكن
و الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## تلميذة نحو

لا بأس, المهم أن نجتمع على خير أياً كانت الوسيلة
عندي أيضا الانسبيك ولي معرف فيها ,,فإن كانت هناك غرفة معينة , أرجو أن يتم إرسال اسم الغرفة برسالة خاصة لي حتى أنضم إليكم

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## حرة

السلام عليكم .. 
أنا من المتصفحين لهذا المنتدى وقد انضممت كعضو إليكم بسبب هذا الموضوع ..
ارجو أن التحق بكم بهذه الدورة  .. 
أتمنى افادتي ,, 
شاكرة لكم ،،

----------


## تقوى الفلسطينية

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا 
اريد ان اكون معكم في هذا الخير ان شاء الله 
ولكن 
اريد فقط ان اعرض خدماتي لكم 
فأنا والحمد لله ممتازة في اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة 
واعطي دورسا ودورات في بعض المنتديات في اللغة الانجليزية من abc
فاذا ممكن اريد ان اساعد اذا احتجتم لي 
وان اشترك معكم 
ارجوا ان لاتحرمنني من هذا الاجر والثواب 
وانا بالخدمة ان شاء الله 
التوقيت يختلف عندنا في امريكا واعتقد ان الفرق بيننا وبينكم 
7 ساعات او ثمانية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## أم نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا 
> اريد ان اكون معكم في هذا الخير ان شاء الله 
> ولكن 
> اريد فقط ان اعرض خدماتي لكم 
> فأنا والحمد لله ممتازة في اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة 
> واعطي دورسا ودورات في بعض المنتديات في اللغة الانجليزية من abc
> فاذا ممكن اريد ان اساعد اذا احتجتم لي 
> وان اشترك معكم 
> ...


شكر الله لكِ ..

----------


## أمة القادر

اهلا بكِ أختي حرة بيننا و حياكِ الله
أما عن كيفية الانضمام للدورة فانظري هذا الرد السابق 




> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> بسم الله و الحمد لله
> 
> أخواتي الفاضلات حياكن الله و حفظكن 
> أريد اعلامكن أن الدورة قد انطلقت بحمد الله و منه ـ نسأله سبحانه أن يتمّ علينا نعمته ـ و التوقيت لمن سألت من الاخوات فهو 4:30 عصرا بتوقيت مكة يعني أخرناه لما بعد صلاة العصر بمدة زمنية .. ليومي الأحد و الثلاثاء كما اسلفنا الذكر.
> و أنوه الى أمر هام و أستميح الأخوات عذرا الى نقل الدورة الى برنامج اخر اسمه " الانسبيك " و ذلك بسبب صعوبات في اتصال بعض اخواتنا عن طريق السكايب .. و هذا رابطه للتحميل :
> 
> http://www.inspeak.com/index.php?app...odule=download
> 
> ...


وفقك الله حمليه و اجعلي لك عضوية ثم اعلميني هلى هذه الصفحة و الله ييسر الأمور

----------


## أمة القادر

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا 
> اريد ان اكون معكم في هذا الخير ان شاء الله 
> ولكن 
> اريد فقط ان اعرض خدماتي لكم 
> فأنا والحمد لله ممتازة في اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة 
> واعطي دورسا ودورات في بعض المنتديات في اللغة الانجليزية من abc
> فاذا ممكن اريد ان اساعد اذا احتجتم لي 
> وان اشترك معكم 
> ...


حياك الله أختي تقوى و أسعدك في الدارين و وفقك لما يرضيه

و نسعد أخية بعرضك الثمين .. و نتواصل باذن الله بعد تحميل البرنامج المذكور في الرد السابق .. أعلميني هنا على الصفحة بعد أن تحصلي على عضوية و نتواصل باذن الله

وفقكن الله و ثبت هممكن عالية

----------


## تقوى الفلسطينية

> بعد تحميل البرنامج المذكور في الرد السابق .. أعلميني هنا على الصفحة بعد أن تحصلي على عضوية و نتواصل باذن الله



عضويتي 

taqwa_4
 
أختي أم نور الهدى
شكر الله لكِ أختي 
والفضل والشكر لله وحده
بارك الله بكِ اختي أمة القادر وأحسن الله إليكِ
وجزاكن الله خيرا جميعا

----------


## حرة

لدي معرف في الانسبيك ولكن ما اسم الغرفة   ؟؟

----------


## أمة القادر

اختي أم نور الهدى .. لكِ مني التقدير .. أسأل الله ان يباركك و يحفظك و يجزيك خيرا على رفع الهمم 

أخواتي الفاضلات حرة و تقوى ـ بارككن الله ـ نتواصل قريبا باذن الله

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
الله يبارك فيكن جميعا على أفكاركن الجميلة
وممكن تسمحو لي الانضمام معكن إن أمكن الله المستعان
ولكن لي طلب ممكن موعد الدورة تكون بعد صلاة العشاء
وهل تكون أون لاين أي مثلا لو فات أحد درس من الدورة ممكن يرجع له كيف ؟؟

----------


## أم نور الهدى

> اختي أم نور الهدى .. لكِ مني التقدير .. أسأل الله ان يباركك و يحفظك و يجزيك خيرا على رفع الهمم


آمين آمين ولكِ بالمثل غاليتي ..
جزاكِ الله كل خير على كل ما تقومين به من مجهود للتنسيق بين الأخوات، كنت أتمنى أن أشارككن الدروس لكني و الحمد لله أجيد الإنجليزيه.
بارك الله فيكِ و في الأخوات الفضليات ..

----------


## طوبى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أختي في الله عضوتي هي 

malak-19861

أنا جديدة في المنتدى أرجوا من الأخوات مساعدتي في معرفة وقت 

بدأ الدورة بالتحديد بالنسبة لتوقيت السعودية وبالنسبة للأيام 

الحمد لله الذي هداني إليكم 
فأنا أحتاج فعلًا لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية 
وجزاكنَّ الله خير الجزاء.

لقد سجلت في الإنسبيك لأجل التواصل معكن ..

----------


## أمة القادر

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> الله يبارك فيكن جميعا على أفكاركن الجميلة
> وممكن تسمحو لي الانضمام معكن إن أمكن الله المستعان
> ولكن لي طلب ممكن موعد الدورة تكون بعد صلاة العشاء
> وهل تكون أون لاين أي مثلا لو فات أحد درس من الدورة ممكن يرجع له كيف ؟؟


حياكِ الله أختنا و بارككِ 
أرحب بكِ و أسأل الله أن ييسر لك الالتحاق بالدروس
و أما الوقت فقد تم اختيار الوقت ثم تم تعديله لرغبة أغلب الاخوات  فنقلنا درس الأحد الى يوم الخميس و الله المستعان، و أنتم أخواتي أهل لتعذرونا فكثير منا تود الالتحاق و كلٌ لها وقت يناسبها قد يختلف عن غيرها فالله المستعان و هو الموفق سبحانه .. 
حاولي الالتحاق في الوقت المذكور و الله ييسرلك كل سبيل فيه الخير و الصلاح

----------


## أمة القادر

حياكِ الله أختي طوبى و بياكِ و يسر لك سبل الخير

قد تم اضافتكِ و علَّ الللقاء يكون أول خميس بعد العيد
أسأل الله التوفيق و التيسير

----------


## أمة القادر

السلام عليكم

الأخوات الفاضلات : 
الرأي الآخر،
 تلميذة نحو،
 مزن، 
تقوى الفلسطينية،
 حرة،
 باحثة علم شرعي،
  طوبى

 أين انتن أخواتي ؟
بادرن رعاكن الله و وفقكن لما يحبه و يرضاه

ارجو أن تضعن ردا على هذه الصفحة و قد اضفت المسجلات في البرنامج فما عليكن الا الدخول وقت الدرس

حفظكن الله و يسركن للخير

----------


## نبض الامة

هل ما زالت الدروس مستمرة أخواتي ؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أختي أمة القادر أنا ما عرفت الطريقة لأني عامية في الانترنت والحاسب برنامجskypeموجود عندي لكن ما عرفت شيء والله وإلا على العكس أرغب وفي أي وقت تضعينه بأقّلم نفسي في أي وقت..

----------


## الاراك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....بارك الله في القائمين و جزى الله خير ا كل من ساهم في اتمام  هذا العمل وجعله في موازين حسناتهم ....
 سعدت جدا وانا اقرا الموضوع وكم اود ان اشترك معك اذا  هناك امكانية فارجوا قبولي فنالم اطلع على الموضع الا اليوم ..... وجزاكم الله خير .... ارجوالرد باسرع وقت .... استعملنا الله جميعا في طاعته وخدمة دينة

----------


## أمة القادر

بسم الله و الحمد لله

أخواتي نبض الامة، مزن و الاراك و كل من سجلت حروفا على هذه الصفحة حياكن الله و أسعد ايامكن
للأسف كنا مضطرين لتوقيف الدورة لأسباب لا أود تفصيلها .. فاعذرونا بارك الله فيكم و عسى يفتح الله بغيرها و بما هو خير منها .. 
لكن أريد التنبيه الى شيء معين و هو مسألة دنو الهمة فقد لاحظت أن الحماسة في بداية الامر تدعو الاخوات لطلب التسجيل و الالتحاق و غير ذلك، و هذا حقا مما يسرّ الخاطر، لكن سرعان ما تخفت و يعقبها غياب و انقطاع ...
و علّكن اذا راجعتن بعض الردود التي سبقت تجدون دعوة متكررة للاتحاق و اتباع الخطوات التي شرحتها .. لكن التمس العذر فالله اعلم بحال كل اخت و ربما كان التقصر من جهتنا تجاوز الله عنا بعفوه
على كل اخواتي الامر ليس خاص بهذه الدورة و لا اخواتي المباركات الحريصات على الخير هنا وفقهن الله، انما صارت صفة ملازمة لكثير من افراد هذه الامة المختارة ... فالله أسأل أن يرفع عن امتنا الضر و الوهن و أن يستعملنا فيما فيه مرضاته و اعلاء كلمته .. ءامين

و السلام عليكم

----------


## أحب الصالحين ولست منهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله المستعاااان

انا كنت اقرأ الموضوع في غاية الفرحة 

فوجدت في الاخر انه تم وقفه
اسال الله ان ييسر لنا جميعا العلم 
وان لا يحرمنا بذنوبنا 
اللهم ءامين

----------


## أم شيماء

> بسم الله و الحمد لله و صلى الله و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد سيد ولد آدم و خير معلم و على آله أجمعين و بعد 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> حياكن الله أخواتي الفاضلات  
> قد اطلعت سابقا على موضوع في هذا المجلس المبارك ـ مجلس طالبات العلم ـ يخص تعلم اللغة الانجليزية، كان مقدمة ذلك و الداعي له هو طلب احدى أخواتنا المباركات الحريصات على الدعوة الى الله ـ اختنا الهجرة ـ، ثم أعقبت الطلب بعض الدروس التي قدمتها اختنا الفاضلة محبة الفضيلة رعاها الله، و قد جئتكم بما هو مظنة رفعة الهمة و زيادة التحصيل، فقد وافقت احدى اخواتنا الفاضلات على تقديم دورة في هذه اللغة عن طريق السماع لأنه أدعى لتثبيت التلقي، على أن يكون ذلك في برنامج " skype " و تقوم الفكرة على جانبين : ابتدائي يتضمن المبادئ العامة للغة و آخر يتبعه يتناول مجال الدعوة الى الله. 
> فعلى أخواتي الراغبات في الالتحاق بالدورة التي ستبدأ ـ باذن الله و عونه ـ يوم الأحد المقبل الموافق ل : 9 ذو القعدة 1431. تسجيل رغبتهن في هذه الصفحة. 
> أيام الدورة و توقيتها : يومي الأحد و الثلاثاء من كل أسبوع ـ باذن الله ـ بعد صلاة العصر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. 
> بوركتن و بورك سعيكن للخير 
> و الله الموفق و هو الهادي الى سواء السبيل


كيف يمكنني المشاركة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أمد

أسأل المولى جلّ شأنه أن لا يحرمكم الأجر, شاكرة لكِ غاليتي "أمة القادر" 
لكن هل من الممكن أن تكون هناك دورة في الاجازة الكبيرة يعني تقريبًا على شهر 8أو 7 من العام الحالي ؟.
أدري الفترة بعيدة أطال الله أعمارنا على طاعته , المشكلة أنها فرصة لكن لا وقت لديّ للمشاركة معكنّ!! 
أكرر شكري بوركت الجهود , وطاب اليراع بحول الله!

----------


## أمة القادر

بسم الله و الحمد لله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

بارك الله في جميع أخواتي اللواتي شاركن في هذه الصفحة و أبدين رغبتهن في التعلم و كذا تشجيعهن لهذا المشروع
و لكِ شكر خاص اختي أمد على اقتراحك الطيب و عسى ييسر الله عقد دورة جديدة أثاء الاجازة فهذا ايسر للجميع .. و يمكن لأي أخت أن تفيد بما تستطيعه في اقامة مثل هذه الدورات .
فبارككن الله جميعا و أسعدكن في الدنيا و الاخرة و بارك لكن في أعماركن و أعمالكن و علمكن 

و اسمحوا لي اخواتي أن اطلب من الادارة غلق الموضوع لانني اشرت سابقا الى توقف الدورة فلا اجد داعيا لاستمرار الردود خاصة أن بعض الاخوات باركهن الله يضعن مسميات عضويتهن في البرامج المذكورة انفا على هذه الصفحة، و لا يخفى ما في ذلك من الحرج .. 

وفقكن الله و شرّف همتكن و يسركن لليسرى

و السلام عليكم

----------

